

PoolParty: Manage cloud computing in a single file. - mikexstudios
http://auser.github.com/poolparty/

======
moe
This looks interesting but sadly the documentation is in the same state that
it was half a year ago: Non-existent.

If you want mindshare then write a long, verbose, tutorial about how to do
something useful with it _beyond spinning up a few instances_.

Because, well, I can already do that in less lines of code than your examples
using nothing but the default ec2 tools.

------
po
This one is interesting. I love that we're starting to see more of these cloud
management tools. In the python world there are similar tools which provide a
bit more:

<http://cloudsilverlining.org/> <http://www.kraftwerk-wsgi.com/>

These are both actually more like cloud libraries that abstract away system
implementation details to provide services (like db, filesystem,
loadbalancing, etc) to the application developer. Both depend on Apache
libcloud.

<http://libcloud.org/>

